# Minitube never worked



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure if this post must be here or on Multimedia. I post it here because is streaming via network.
I watch minitube project from the first day. After 3-4 updates of minitube still is not streaming from Youtube. Forum have only one minitube post with a person that have the same issue with me. The good news is that now you can download a video from Youtube in HD via minitube and this work fine


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, as noted in the Quvi topic: YouTube constantly changes its website and underlying techniques, and it doesn't support any of these external applications 'leeching' off of it. So things break.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. So will wait for updates. Right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw a new Quvi port earlier today, I think. So I guess people notice these changes and adapt to them.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeap  And now cclive work 
Now I play supertuxkart! It is amazing


----------

